# Microphone externe pour iPhone



## travisbarker (18 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je recherche un microphone externe pour iPhone, qui soit bien entendu compatible avec le dictaphone, et qui sera destiné à l'enregistrement d'interviews. 

Dans l'idéal, je recherche quelque chose qui ressemble à ça :






Or, les seuls micros que je trouve sont fixés directement sur l'iPhone, soit par la prise casque, soit la prise USB :










Existe-t-il quelque chose fait pour, ou est-il possible de prendre n'importe quel micro, avec éventuellement un adaptateur pour la prise jack ?

Merci d'avance pour les conseils !


----------



## paulinoo2 (14 Mai 2013)

tu fais micros USB dans google et si tu tombe sur le site allemand Thomann tu as un vaste choix et des avis client, leurs prix sont dans la moyenne ce qui te donne une idée très complète selon la qualité que tu cherche et le prix que tu veux y consacrer

bonne chance


----------



## Mak2k2 (9 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Pour les micros 3.5mm (forme micro standard), je pense à Hifing et iRig. Hifing propose un modèle avec des accessoires pratiques.

Hifing:
http://www.tinydeal.com/fr/multimed...r-iphone-ipad-ipod-touch-px1r0oj-p-64618.html
22.48

iRig:
http://www.amazon.fr/iRigMic-210804...&sr=8-3&keywords=microphone+multimedia+iphone
46,25

Mais j'avoue qu'il est pas facile à trouver un avec un design de "micro journaliste". Au moins je l'ai pas encore vu.

Quant à adapteur, j'ai trouvé un truc qui vous permet de brancher un micro standard (de prise jack 6.3mm) au jack 3.5mm:









Vous pouvez le trouver ici : http://www.tinydeal.com/fr/35-mm-male-to-63mm-female-audio-stereo-jack-adapter-px1r0oj-p-5360.html


----------

